# INHD2 will be dead



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

It doesn't say so officially on the inhd.com website yet, but it hasn't been reported from multiple sources/rumors that INHD2 will be dead as of mid-September. Various Time Warner, Comcast and other cable systems are slowly in the process of removing INHD2 one by one. And the programming of INHD2 will be merged with INHD. What is not yet known is whether there will be a net loss of inventory from the old INHD+INHD2 combination.

Somewhat related development:

INHD has already been uplinked to DISH network, although not as a "real" customer-visible channel yet. There has been no official announcement of when/whether it will be available for DISH customers.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I thought it wasn't officially shutting down, but that the programming budget was slashed and it was scaled back overall a lot. Did that change?


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Adam Richey said:


> I thought it wasn't officially shutting down, but that the programming budget was slashed and it was scaled back overall a lot. Did that change?


Loads of Comcast subscribers in San Francisco Bay Area received a message today that INHD2 will go away from their lineup. I've read similar posts from other Comcast/Time Warner users in other areas (Chicago, New York etc.) Some of them state that INHD2 is already fone from their lineup.

It's only a matter of time before inhd.com updates their website and posts an official message.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

INHD2 Will Be 'Scaled Back'

Whatever 'scaled back' means. I can't see this channel surviving without support from parents Comcast/Time Warner/Cox themselves. Just announce officially that it will die for goodness sake. What are these "some systems" which will keep it, if they're not one of the big parent companies?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

On my local Adelphia (to be Comcast, 2/07) system, INHD2 has already turned the lights
out. It is still shown in the EPG, but, alas, the screen is dark. In an era where everyone
else is adding HD channels, and bragging rights for the most HD channels are on the
line, this move is a step backward by INHD. It doesn't make sense to me, especially if
the bandwidth is usurped by a handful of SD niche channels no one has ever heard of.

Possible SD replacements might be:

The Knitting Channel
Badminton Outdoors
Survivor Channel 24/7
Islam Rules! Persian Rug SAH Channel
Aces High Poker Channel

:sure:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

That Knitting Channel can appeal to a broad range in the older crowd, couldn't it? LOL.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I still have InHD 2 on Time Warner. Ultimate Access is on right now. Monday's is the day channel line up changes usually happen for us, so tomorrow it could go.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tuesday, Aug 22, 2006

STATUS: still dark (Adelphia, Brunswick GA)
INHD WEB SITE: INHD2 schedule still on INHD web site.
PR DEPT: no obituary release - yet.



The mystery deepens...nature, and avid HDTV fans, abhor a vacuum.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Comcast systems in San Francisco Bay Area state that INHD2 will go dark there on September 20. Right now it is alive, but it looks like it has 1 more month of life left.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, I don't know what's going on - 2 is back on air!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

They sent a message to all COMcast HD customers In Atlanta and Marietta yesterday, they are removing INHD2 and adding MHD the MTV HD channel on Sep 1.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Comcast changed ours yesterday (in sw FL) - InHD2 is gone, now we have MTVHD. Still waiting on NFL-HD, guess I will have to roust them over at the office again


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Like clockwork, INHD2 disappeared from my system here in San Francisco Bay Area yesterday. Bye bye INHD2 ..... I wonder if it will ever come back.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

INHD CEO syas INHD2's future is uncertain


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Mine has still been off and on recently, but it's on today. :shrug:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A month later, InHD 2 is still going strong here.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

InHD2 is still on Time-Warner in KC


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm going to try reaching Rob Jacobson very soon, either by email or call his secretary and try to leave a voicemail.

It looks like a biggest show of impotence that Comcast - one of INHD's parent - has dumped them left and right in big markets. I mean, in San Francisco Bay Area which is a huge market, they nuked INHD2 off of Channel 720. But they created another new HD channel 725 which does nothing but show INHD's logo in HD 24 hours a day!?!?!?! How insulting and up-yours is that? That channel isn't even meant for special slot for baseball games in HD or anything. Comcast is using the old 720 for that. Such a horrible treatment of creating an "up-yours" HD channel with no content and dropping INHD2 makes INHD look impotent. Obviously this is not a bandwidth shortage issue, as Comcast wouldn't have created that other channel. I have to at least try to understand from them the business rationale for letting something like this happen. Otherwise, what if any are their plans for consolidating INHD2 and INHD into a single channel? There are so many repeats on both channels. But there will still be content which will continue to be exclusive only on INHD2, e.g. the Muddy Waters tribute concert. Letting this content disapper and be replaced by INHD logo is crazy. I'll post whatever (if anything) I can find out from those INHD guys.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

On yesterday, off today with Adelphia > Comcast here on the Georgia coast.


----------



## chuckf1 (Aug 27, 2006)

As of Saturday morning, still on TWC in Charlotte.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Bye-bye INHD2.

http://www.multichannel.com/index.asp?layout=articlePrint&articleid=CA6388356


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

INHD will be renamed to Mojo?!?!?! 

I hope it doesn't turn exclusively into Mojo programming.  Or else, at least current documentary style HD programming is available on-demand for no extra cost, for those who subscribe to INHD (or Mojo or whatever it will be called).

http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/11/04/inhd2-2-is-dead-long-live-inhd1-err-mojo/


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

INHD 2 will be missed  It's a shame to see two excellent channels merge, I have doubts that the combined channel will be of the same caliber. It could, but if the Mojo block becomes the entire channel, that will suck. The other night, NHL from Versus HD was on INHD 1 and NBA from NBA TV HD was on INHD 2, what will the future of sports be on INHD?

Time Warner has signed a new agreemwnt with Viacom. Looks like MHD will go live on TW when INHD 2 goes dark on 12/31. I will be watching INHD 2 when it goes off the air.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

I hate Mojo block. Can't believe anyone watches that crap. If MojoTV HD is what the channel becomes, it's an utter waste of bandwidth for me, personally.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chandu said:


> I hate Mojo block. Can't believe anyone watches that crap. If MojoTV HD is what the channel becomes, it's an utter waste of bandwidth for me, personally.


I participated in an INHD survey a while back, asking me to watch three 30-minute pilot
MOJO programs. I DVR'd them and zapped through at a time when I had nothing else
to do. The shows were pretty much a waste of time and I responded to their silly survey
questions accordingly. Of course, with me firmly ensconced in the 'final' age group, I'm
sure the survey pukes promptly ignored my opinions in favor of the 18-35 age bracket
which was obviously their target demo.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In in the target demo and I agree Mojo is crap. It's MTV type programming portraying pure post teenage stupidness. This stuff does not need to be in HD, IMax films and professional sports do though.


----------



## bigboysony (Dec 15, 2006)

I live here in south teas and inhd2 is good, but we donot have the nfl network through time warner does anyone know about that, spit the knowledge.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> The other night, NHL from Versus HD was on INHD 1 and NBA from NBA TV HD was on INHD 2, what will the future of sports be on INHD?


Here in Howard County, Maryland, INHD2 was already dumped for MHD. They delayed one game and played the other live here.

Although INHD is a national channel, I think the cable companies that carry it play fast and loose with the programming. This may have been our Comcast's decision or it may reflect the corporate plan for nights that both NHL and NBA are on.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Now you see it, now you don't. InHD 2 was here yesterday, now it's been replaced by MHD, A&E HD was also added. I was hoping it TW kill InHD2 when it went off for good, allowing to spend the last few hours watching it. Oh well, I hear ESPN 2 HD is on the way, hopefully the new slew of HD content will replace the InHD void.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

InHD2 indeed has disappeared from their website inhd.com in the schedule.

So far, InHD programming hasn't had radical changes and I hope it stays that way. I'm going to record the Batman movie tomorrow night. I'm sure my son would love it. Taped the "Pee Wee's bike adventure" the other day and had lots of fun.

Also looking forward to some other intriguing IMAX documentaries like "Cosmic Voyage" and "Lost biological worlds". I hope InHD stays true to this unique programming content not available on other HD channels (yes, I have DISH HD Gold and enjoy it for its uniqueness too), and doesn't turn into some Mojo sellout garbage 24/7.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

In the Charlotte area, Time Warner has replaced INHD2 with Universal TV. No other new HD channels. I was wishing that they'd add National Geographic HD and ESPN2 HD, but there doesn't seem to be much interest on their part in adding these or any other new channels.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I see InHD now refers to itself as InHD not InHD 1.

TW added Universal HD here back in February. Some divisions are getting ESPN 2 HD, but no agreement for National Geographic HD yet. A&E HD is garbage. The only 16:9 content I've seen so far is CSI:Miami and that looks like it was stretched. Everyone's head was in the shape of an egg. I hope TW got that channel cheap. To my surprise MHD is pretty decent, it’s all music related content, granted it’s not music I like (they did have one video I liked so far though), but hey that makes it a few hundreds times better the MTV in my book  

Universal HD, MHD, A&E HD, ESPN 2 HD, Starz HD and Cinemax HD are all channels TW has rights to carry but with limited availability. I’m still perplexed when it comes to Cinemax HD. All Texas divisions have the other two premiums in HD, all NY divisions have A&E and MHD. Albany and Syracuse have ESPN 2 HD, hopefully it makes its way to Rochester. I’d love to have ESPN 2 HD.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought INHD2 was just going to become The Golf Channel/Versus HD?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No, InHD 2 was discontinued as a whole. I guess you could say the two are sort of related. InHD is operated by InDemand which is a co-op between Comcast, Cox and TW and Golf/Versus is from Comcast. But Golf/Versus will likely require a new contract


----------

